# Lubricant the F II uses



## Kostas1601 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, 
My f II got a bit stiff so I decided to clean and re-lubricate it
I used silicone spray, however it does not feel the same as when it came out of the box..
Out of the box it had this perfectly smooth feeling whereas now its pretty smooth but just not the same(it feels like it kinda slows down at some points)

so I just wanted to ask you guys if you knew what is the lubricant the sheng en people use on the fII that give this out of the box awesome feeling 

p.s I also adjusted the tension , I tightened it all the way then started to loosen all the sides equally...I don't think I tightened it too much...


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 4, 2010)

it wears out slowly, there's nothing wrong with the lube i think


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 4, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> Hi,
> My f II got a bit stiff so I decided to clean and re-lubricate it
> I used silicone spray, however it does not feel the same as when it came out of the box..
> Out of the box it had this *perfectly smooth feeling* whereas now its pretty smooth but just not the same(it feels like it kinda slows down at some points)
> ...



Then don't lube it.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 4, 2010)

I just cleaned my F ll and didn't lube it and it is great


----------



## DaBear (Jun 4, 2010)

i used jig a loo and felt no difference, i think the silicone makes cubes have a slightly sticky feel to them(imo). try shock oil if you can't find jig a loo near you


----------



## Tnghia (Jun 4, 2010)

DaBear said:


> i used jig a loo and felt no difference, i think the silicone makes cubes have a slightly sticky feel to them(imo). try shock oil if you can't find jig a loo near you



Agree with you. Jig a loo is the most suitable for F2.
But don't try anything esle to lube F2 (oil or soap...).


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 4, 2010)

That happens most of the time. Just have to wait until the stickiness disappears.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been trying to find a good lube for F-II too.
So far the best one is ArmorAll Protectant for rubber and plastic (this acts about the same way as cubelube for cubes) + crc silicone.
But I'm not too happy about this combination either.
Today I'm going to try something called a silicone stick(?), that my woman saw on a store yesterday.

Maybe cubers need a whole new product, that is made just for plastic lubrication.
Silicon spray is bad, because it has so much other ingredients that does not make the cube move better.
I bet every lubrication that people use has this downside.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 4, 2010)

i used jigaloo wear it in for a day hten next day i spray in some pledge after that works in it becomes perfectly smooth agian


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

I can tell you that the silicone stick didn't work at all..

*But*, I got some *teflon silicone* (Slidemaster Marine Antifriction) and it made the cube feel like new and a bit better!
It doesn't contain any silicone, dispite the name.

I took the cube apart and sprayed it to all the pieces (not the core+centers).
Let it dry for 5-10 minutes and put it back together.
It was a bit sticky at first, like silicone, but after some solves it started to move amazingly! 
I was afraid my speedy F-II was gone for good.

Now, there are some downsides in it.
Like I said, it doesn't move immediately fast, it takes a bit longer than silicone to start moving fast.
Also, it left white/gray stuff on the plastics surface.
Luckily it wears down after ~50 solves or so and you can't really see it anymore.

I've done about 100 solves and it still feels really good.
I'm used to silicone that usually starts to feel a bit sticky way before you hit 100 solves.

So far this is the best thing that has happened to my old F-II.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just use shock oil. I've had a broken in un-lubed F-II, and I've tried one with shock oil, and the one with shock oil feels a lot better to me. Jig-a-loo pretty much ruined my old F-II, which doesn't happen with any of my other cubes.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jun 4, 2010)

Best to use is a silicone liquid, not spray..


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Best to use is a silicone liquid, not spray..



What kind of liquid, what does it contain?


----------



## riffz (Jun 4, 2010)

When I first lubed my F-II I felt the same as you. It seemed like I had made it worse. But once the lube works in it will get much better than out of the box. Trust me.

I used Jig-a-loo btw.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

I didn't lube my F-II at all, until it went all sticky and slow.
This is really hard cube to lube, nothing like other cubes that I have.
And I have at least 20 different types of diys.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 4, 2010)

Would Maru lube work well? I'm getting a thing of it soon, and I was wondering if I should use it, or sell it.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Would Maru lube work well? I'm getting a thing of it soon, and I was wondering if I should use it, or sell it.



It's pretty good, but doesn't last that long.


----------



## beautifulSerbia (Jun 4, 2010)

During the embargo against Yugoslavia, and after NATO destroyed
the Yugoslav chemistry industry, we used Serbian sunflower oil.


----------



## radmin (Jun 4, 2010)

Konsta said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > Best to use is a silicone liquid, not spray..
> ...



It contains silicone and mineral spirits.


----------



## Dfgged (Jun 4, 2010)

I just used a VERY VERY small amount of jigaloo. You have to break it in IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah, the problem I have is that it becomes worse (sticky) when I lube it...today I got pissed and cleaned the lube off, unlubed its not bad, but the F II needs to be tight so it doesnt pop...however if it's tight its slow.... 

so I kinda loosened it, it feels pretty good, but pops like every 5-10 solves.....
If I tighten it it wont pop but it will be a lot slower...the best stolution whould be to tighten and lubricate it...but....

I have no acess to jigaloo (no stores sell it here (Greece))
All I have is silicone spray...


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 4, 2010)

I use orange pledge. =D lol my FII smells sweet.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 5, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I use orange pledge. =D lol my FII smells sweet.



pft lemon > orange ;]


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 5, 2010)

I've been using whatever lube Puzzleproz used to sell for my FII.

The problem is that it's *really* easy to overlube with it, so you have to get it just right.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Just use shock oil. I've had a broken in un-lubed F-II, and I've tried one with shock oil, and the one with shock oil feels a lot better to me. Jig-a-loo pretty much ruined my old F-II, which doesn't happen with any of my other cubes.



Most likely due to carelessness. Jig-A-Loo works wonders on F-II's, though dissasembly is required for maximum performance. When you lube it though, make sure you get a good 5-10 sweeps of lube.


----------



## riffz (Jun 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Just use shock oil. I've had a broken in un-lubed F-II, and I've tried one with shock oil, and the one with shock oil feels a lot better to me. Jig-a-loo pretty much ruined my old F-II, which doesn't happen with any of my other cubes.
> ...



Really? In my experience using a lot of Jig-a-loo at once has only caused problems.


----------



## jlai241 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rowe Hessler told me that the F-II with shock oil feels different and better, so I guess you should try it


----------



## jlai241 (Jul 1, 2010)

riffz said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


yes, me too. ive had problems with lubing cubes with Jig-a-Loo
I lubed my Alpha V and the plastic was all demented looking when i tookk out the pieces to clean them


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2010)

if you lube it with maru lube it will feel like the original cuber


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 1, 2010)

jlai241 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



Lubed my suckish FII with Jigaloo now it can backwards cut by half a cubie


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tnghia said:


> Agree with you. Jig a loo is the most suitable for F2.
> But don't try anything esle to lube F2 (oil or *soap*...).




Wat.

I used CRC on mine, and it worked wonders.

Also, you don't have to disassemble it to lube it. Just spray it in 2 opposite edges(Blue/yellow and white/green), and work it in very well.


----------



## Nothing (Jul 2, 2010)

After stripping it down and spraying on the lube it seemed to soften the plastic and make it grain up after a few solves so had to wash it off.
Probably down to the solvent in the spray to make it dry quicker.
So I sprayed the lube on a cloth and wiped it thinly on the surfaces and so far it has been beautiful.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 2, 2010)

How about that professional lube from lightake? I ordered some and now i'm worried cause i can't find any info on it. No idea how i should apply it and if it's not good on certain cubes.


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2010)

So far, for me, the best lube I've used for the F2 is the Maru lube, but that wears off so quickly, however, silicone spray works AMAZINGLY, but only when I use a tiny little bit. One or two quick squirts should do it.


----------



## oval30 (Jul 29, 2010)

just use maru lube


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> if you lube it with maru lube it will feel like the original cuber



+1
maru lube is amazing! makes the cube feel super smooth and makes it turn very lighty


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys. Maybe I misunderstood this topic but I'm pretty sure it's about what lubricant the sheng en people put inside the fii. Not "what do you use to make it go fast fast."


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Guys. Maybe I misunderstood this topic but I'm pretty sure it's about what lubricant the sheng en people put inside the fii. Not "what do you use to make it go fast fast."


I'm not sure - Maybe... On that note; the lube that's already in it is VERY good


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree. Which is why I want them to talk about what it uses. I am very curious. Has anyone thought to call sheng en and ask?


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe it's their own made lube?


----------



## TK 421 (Jul 30, 2010)

lubix


----------

